# How to tie the Palomar Knot



## willcfish (Jun 11, 2012)

Do You use the Palomar Knot?
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLri4uR1zah48B-hLI1osYpfnxWHDCpaG7&feature=view_all


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Jim


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Why would you want to tie your "Pal Omar" in a knot? ---Ha ha ha!

Just joking around, it's easy ..practice using a larger string or something. This goes for all knots...makes it easier to tie them for real on the small stuff.


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

Found that it is much easier to feed the line through the eye then back through again to form the loop. Pretty tough to get mono to shove through a really small hook eye.


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

Ha it's so funny how sometimes you don't think about stuff as simple as feeding the line through the loop and then back through when you can't get it through doubled over... HAHA what a genius and basic simple thought that has eluded me for so long.... Good call RFH


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Palomar - great, simple knot. Retains 100% pound test too. :thumbsup:


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

After lots of frustration and almost giving up, same reason, couldn't get the mono loop through the eye, I stumbled on passing the line through the eye twice also.
Sure would be easier for folks learning it if the descriptions included this "alternative" way.
Great knot. I even use it when I'm spooling my reels now.


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

Yeah that tidbit was passed down to me. Passing a loop through the eye can be done on dry ground prepping for a trip but when you are chest deep in water trying to keep your reel dry or tossing around on the waves good luck with it. Glad it helped.


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

Also keep in mind when you pinch a loop to pass it through you loose some strength.


----------



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

That part that gets pinched turns into the tag...which gets cut off. So it doesnt matter how hard you pinch.


----------



## willcfish (Jun 11, 2012)

I'll give the double loop palomar a try. Thanks


----------



## thewarhammer (Mar 25, 2012)

If you leave a long tag end and tie a sinker/weight to it it gives you a great way to suspend your live shrimp just above the bottom.....flatties love it.


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

Palomar has never failed me when working with braid.

Greg


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

I found this knot works well for the smaller size mono lines.


----------



## willcfish (Jun 11, 2012)

I use it on everything I can. Direct to bigger lures I use an improved clinch knot.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

thewarhammer said:


> If you leave a long tag end and tie a sinker/weight to it it gives you a great way to suspend your live shrimp just above the bottom.....flatties love it.


To add to this, if you also then run the tag back through the top of the hook it will keep the hook point upright. 

Great for light to heavy line, mono, flouro, and especially braid. The guys I fish with use uni and I'll put my palomar up against them any time.





 Ask and you shall receive.


----------



## Sea-nile (Jun 25, 2013)

A palomar feed thru a hook eye from the point side of the hook always works best with circle hooks .Try it both ways and look how the hook sets...Just saying


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

I prefer to snell my hooks...

http://youtu.be/2zzx0AaNKBg


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

rfh21 said:


> Found that it is much easier to feed the line through the eye then back through again to form the loop. Pretty tough to get mono to shove through a really small hook eye.


 
x2 

Learned this after lots of frustration w/mono. Hard to "pinch" that stuff into a small point .


----------



## willcfish (Jun 11, 2012)

*Line through from the point side for a palomar knot.*

I'll check it out. Thank You


----------



## laboy (Jul 18, 2013)

Check this site out, basic and good pictures

http://www.netknots.com/fishing_knots


----------



## Fleisch (Apr 10, 2012)

I downloaded a app for my iphone called "Fishing Knots" last year. Not only does it have fishing hook knots but other general purpose knots on it as well. It was one one the best $.99 i spent. Whats great about the app is that each knot has a accompanying videos with it . Its great tool to have with your when you are out on the water


----------



## Butler879 (Jun 18, 2012)

Just started tying this knot as opposed to a uni for my heavy mono.


----------

